

Heracles' Marathon to Olympus – From Boston to Athens with an Expired Passport - ggonweb
http://whohastimeforthis.blogspot.com/2005/11/heracles-marathon-to-olympus-athena.html

======
FireBeyond
Pre September 11, in Australia (early 2000, IIRC) - you can get a passport in
as little as three hours if you have confirmed reservations on a flight (and
can show the flight was recently booked - i.e. you didn’t sit on your ass til
the last second before dealing with passports).

